
JavaScript Phone Hack Uses Sensors to Steal PINs - BenjaminRH
https://threatpost.com/phone-hack-uses-sensors-to-steal-pins/124945/
======
BenjaminRH
The original paper:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10207-017-0369-x?...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10207-017-0369-x?wt_mc=Internal.Event.1.SEM.ArticleAuthorOnlineFirst)

